# old plow truck picture



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

This is a picture of one of my old plow trucks. Anyone else use old equipment? I will try to get more pictures soon. I have never put a picture on here, I hope this works.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Trinity, Thought you were saying OLD IRON, that cheve's just getting broken in. Lot's of them still running in our area. Jerre


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Not the best picture of it, but this is a 79 f350, 8' western cable, 8' dump, 460, dog, but its got mass to it, itll push on those wide open lots. My uncle just sold it at the end of last season.


----------



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

Jerre,
Lots of older trucks around here too. The pictured truck is a 1983 . I also have an 87 K-5 Blazer. I will get pics of both of them tomorrow with the plows on.


----------



## Santa (Dec 26, 2000)

We have a couple of old one's as well. 1978 Chevy K30 with a 9' fisher plow and 8' Henderson sander, and a 1979 C-60 Chevy with a 10' fisher plow.


Happy Holidays,

Santa


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nothing wrong with the old chevy's,we have quite a few,both p/u's and full size Jimmy\Blazers.Most are 77-81.I would run my whole fleet on them if I could get a hold of enough in good shape.350 4 bolt,or 400 cu,4 barrel,TH400,205 case,Dana 60 front,14 bolt detroit rear,makes a pretty stout combo.They are so easy to repair and get parts for,and no fancy electronics.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a 79 gmc 454 pickup with a 9 ft fisher.trans slips a bit from age but its a real bear.pushes alot more snow than any of my fords.it sits most of the time in the church parking lot that i do around here.its SH** brown.i feel 78 to 85 is when GM made some nice powerfull trucks.bad on gas but they ran and sounded awsome.


----------



## Plowingsince73 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Old Plow Trucks (Really Old)*

I saw this thread on old plow trucks and thought I would send a scan of a piece of Meyer literature from about 1935. Check out the prices marked by the plows. Tom


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

wish if a highway blade was $185.00 now more like $8,000.00


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Old Old plow sales Literature*

Plowingsince73 
Are the plows in the literature made of wood with steel framework?
I have an old V plow that looks similar, Iron and steel framework with wood slats for the moldboard and two chain hoists one to lift each side.Can you please send me a scan of this literature?
Thank you Hyperpack


----------



## mowahman (May 6, 2001)

Sorry, no camera, no pic. but we run a 1974 chevy 1/2 ton, 350/350, 7x8 flat stake bed with a 7' Fisher. This truck was front line til this winter. Now has been replaced with a '92 (newest) 3/4 ton with 8'Fisher we picked up Labor Day weekend. Other trucks are 87 Chevy 3/4 ton with 8' Fisher, 88 Ford F350, 6.9 diesel, Knaphide stake dump with Hi-Way 1.8 yd sander and 9' Fisher. All plows are belt driven pump. The '74 still is my favorite even with full time 4x4. Gotta love old iron !!!!!


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's my 85 Chevy K-20, 350 4 barrel M series w/ 4.10 rear. It's about to become my "old" truck. Looking at getting a 2003 2500 HD.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Here are two of my old plow trucks. One is a 1985 Ford F150 shortbox, it now has a Meyer poly plow with an E60, the other is a 78 blazer that was modified to have a pickup cab and a flatdeck. It is perfect for those tight areas. Both trucks run beautiful and I wouldn't even want newer ones, as these are easy and cheap to get parts for.


----------



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

Ok, Here is the 1983 Chevy 1/2 ton with the 7.5 ft Western plow with a urethane edge and Pro-Wings.


----------



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

And here is the 1987 Blazer with a 7.5ft Western Pro plow. I am planning a pickup conversion on this because the body is rotted thru in the bed area. Should make an awesome tight area plow truck.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

79 Bronco w/ 7.5 meyers on it. It just got a fresh 351M last weekend.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice trucks guys. I like em all. I dont have pics of mine but its a 1992 if you consider that old or not. 92 Chevy Silverado 1500 regular cab, shortbed 4x4. 350 motor, auto trans, fully loaded, in next to mint condition everything works perfect. Has a Uni-Mount 7 and 1/2ft Western Pro Plow, electric. I love it. Long0, what model and year snowmobile is that? I used to own a couple Yamaha snowmobiles from the early 80's. A Bravo 250 and an Enticer 300. Mike


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

One of my trucks is a 1979 ford f350 4x4 dump with a 7.5 meyers 
the thing will plow anything.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

longO, what the heck did you put that M motor back in for? Those things were junk from day 1! I had one in my '81 F-350 and traded it out for a 351W. The truck had a lot more snap to it.

When Ford introduced the 351W, they couldn't make them fast enough for demand, so they threw the 351W crank in 400 and voila', the 351M. Trouble is, by shortening the stroke, the compression fell way down, and with those big ports in the heads, the M motor was gutless!


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

1976 Dodge 1 ton, 440 ci under the hood, short box,
only has 49,000 miles on it, just got it broke in!!

The old girl loves to push.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Mike, 
The sled is a 01' Mountain Max 700. I bought a pass at the local mountain last year, and only put 55miles on it last season. No pass this year, so hopefully I will finally get to break it in. (with out breaking anything)

Pelican,
Needed to get it back on the road quickly, so I kept with the M motor. I wanted to keep things simple and cheap, so I cleaned everything up and threw it back together with a rebuilt. Completed the whole project by myself in 24hrs. If I ever decide to retire the bronco from plowing, I might change things out, but for the time being, the M motor works great for plowing and playing in the hills during hunting season.

Andy


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Long0, sounds like a nice machine. I rode the crap out of mine when we had them. Snowmobiles are extremely fun machines. I hope you ride the crap out of yours too and enjoy the hell out of it! Thanks for replying.  Mike


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

The 700 screams. This is the second one of this exact model. When they first came out, I was first in line. Three days later, rolled the machine 56 times down the side of a mountian. Tore the hell out of the plastic, but no other damage (or so I thought). Got it back home, and the tunnel was bent 4.5". Insurance company totaled it. Somebody on here has a tag line of "To much power is about right" I agree, especially when it comes to sleds.

Andy


----------

